

Bolidea, a self-described startup incubator in Montreal, Canada - huhtenberg
http://blog.bolidea.com/about

======
huhtenberg
I ran into this company while browsing a portfolio of a designer who made a
logo for them. So the link is more of an FYI rather than a recommendation of
any kind.

If anyone knows people on a founding team, it'd be interesting to hear some
first-hand details.

